# Paramedic then Nursing



## JennyKitten76 (May 20, 2009)

First post here.

I saw there were other posts regarding this question, but my sitch puts me in a bind.

Before enlisting I landed a pretty sweet, well paid office job back home after working hard in that area and establishing alot of contacts. After I enlisted I married a Navy guy and now we live in VA. I found a decent paying job, but only decent and now that I tasted medical work I HATE office work. Its killing me.

So, its time to go back to school right? Well, the complication is that the Navy, due to all the cutbacks, is not going to let my hubby reenlist like we had expected (we've been here just over a year on an extension). So, his enlistment is up Mar 2010. I started taking core classes when we realized what is coming.

I know everyone says that its better to go for your nursing degree 1st, then worry about EMT-P later if needed. BUT I need a good paying job soon and don't have the luxury of time or money to pursue even a 2 year nursing degree right now. As soon as he gets out my hubby's gonna go to school FT on the GI Bill. It will help pay some bills, but I'll need to be the bread winner for awhile. So, here's my plan:

*Do the accelerated EMT-P program at my local cc this fall. 
*Start working as a Paramedic while adding some other classes and ending up with an EMS Assoc in Science. 
*Continue to take courses to be ready to enter a nursing program as soon as my hubby gets his degree.

I just want to know if anyone sees any fatal flaws in this plan? Does anyone have ideas how to tweak it? Anything else I should consider?

Thanks so much


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*My wife and I did something similar, worked for us.*

Get with a counselor at your proposed nursing school and see what they have to suggest. Make SURE your classs for Para which might be prereq's for nursing are accepted by the nursing school, or see if you can take them at the school and then apply them to paramedic. Also, she could advise you about loans, grants etc. Remember to factor in the working couple overheads like childcare, having to take days off for family buisiness like dentist appts or whatnot.

See if he can get some more Navy moolah by enlisting in the Reserve or something, also. HE has the "preprequisites" out of the way, if they send him to a tech school he will get active duty pay for his rank, and if that works out for him he could stick with it and eventually earn a retirement?


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

What are your goals?

Do you want to be a nurse or a paramedic and why?

Do you have your EMT-B cert yet? 

You might also do a search since this is a very common question.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12425&highlight=paramedic+nursing+degree

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10346&highlight=paramedic+nursing+degree


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 20, 2009)

_Get with a counselor at your proposed nursing school and see what they have to suggest. Make SURE your classs for Para which might be prereq's for nursing are accepted by the nursing school, or see if you can take them at the school and then apply them to paramedic. Also, she could advise you about loans, grants etc. Remember to factor in the working couple overheads like childcare, having to take days off for family buisiness like dentist appts or whatnot._

I already realize many paramedic courses will not transfer to a nursing degree. And we make too much right now (which is a joke, cuz we don't) so I barely qualify for small loans. We don't have kids and to do the accelerated program this fall we're saving our pennies so I can quit working for the entire semester.

_See if he can get some more Navy moolah by enlisting in the Reserve or something, also. HE has the "preprequisites" out of the way, if they send him to a tech school he will get active duty pay for his rank, and if that works out for him he could stick with it and eventually earn a retirement?_

He is DEF going reserves.


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> What are your goals?
> 
> Do you want to be a nurse or a paramedic and why?
> 
> ...



My eventual goal: BSN and then gain experience in trauma. Why? I worked with the most amazing nurses in the ER's at Lackland and Keesler - I want to have that job 

I'm already an EMT-B. With all my military training I'm getting credit for several classes in the EMT-P program - around 10 credits.

I read several similar posts, but those people seem to have the option. I don't feel like I have the option. I'm looking for people to play devil's advocate or someone to tell me how to make the best of it/what mistakes to avoid/etc...


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 20, 2009)

I looked at both posts you linked. I see what you're getting at. 

Its not that I'm not sure what I want to do. I know I'm a good EMT-B and I know I'll make a good EMT-P and Nurse.

Its that I need a good paying job (office jobs in the midatlantic are very NOT well paid) and I'd like it to be medical. So, before I take the time/money to get my nursing degree - I'm getting my paramedic's license. It won't make us rich, but it'll pay the bills and keep me in medical circles - thats something right?

I also don't expect my EMT-P to mean I won't need pretty much all the usual classes for my BSN.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 20, 2009)

The plan you are talking about is indeed doable.  But it is not a particularly good plan for your professional development.  In fact, it is completely backwards from the course which would give you the greatest educational benefit.  You will be much less of a paramedic than you could be if you did it the right way.  And you will be much less of a nurse than you could be if you did it the right way.

But obviously this is what you plan to do, and nobody is going to be able to talk you out of it with any kind of logic.  You are not going to allow yourself to find any options to this plan because it is what you have made up your mind to do, so just go for it.


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 20, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> The plan you are talking about is indeed doable.  But it is not a particularly good plan for your professional development.  In fact, it is completely backwards from the course which would give you the greatest educational benefit.  You will be much less of a paramedic than you could be if you did it the right way.  And you will be much less of a nurse than you could be if you did it the right way.
> 
> But obviously this is what you plan to do, and nobody is going to be able to talk you out of it with any kind of logic.  You are not going to allow yourself to find any options to this plan because it is what you have made up your mind to do, so just go for it.



OK, yes I have my plan...so far.

No, I'm not unable to hear other ideas. I don't know why you'd say that. Hmmm.....

If you have advice/options/opinions that you think apply to my sitch, please spit it out. I'm listening.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*Just remember, marriage first. And remind him too!*

.................


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 20, 2009)

He's being very considerate to me and our marriage. I want him to go to school ASAP, so I can be a made woman after he's done. And by that I mean be a FT student who doesn't have to worry about $$ -


----------



## medic417 (May 20, 2009)

JennyKitten76 said:


> . BUT I need a good paying job soon



Well better not enter EMS.  Unless you join fire pay is poor.  To many people in the field and also many give service away for free has led to low wages.  Might as well waitress and make good tips.


----------



## VentMedic (May 20, 2009)

You probably won't have much time working as a Paramedic while trying to earn a decent income to go back to school for a nursing degree.  However, as a nurse, you will have a good income with flexible hours to pursue additional education. 

If you want to be a Paramedic with a decent income and good benefits, get your FF cert and start applying now.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 20, 2009)

I'm confused who led you to believe EMS was a money maker?

Slap them.... for spreading nasty rumors.

You have to do it your way but I would agree nursing first if at all possible.


----------



## reaper (May 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well better not enter EMS.  Unless you join fire pay is poor.  To many people in the field and also many give service away for free has led to low wages.  Might as well waitress and make good tips.



I laugh that this answer always comes up! My last three agencies that I have worked for had better pay and benefits then the FD's. There are places to make a good living and enjoy the job. You just need to be picky about where you work!


----------



## medic417 (May 20, 2009)

reaper said:


> I laugh that this answer always comes up! My last three agencies that I have worked for had better pay and benefits then the FD's. There are places to make a good living and enjoy the job. You just need to be picky about where you work!



I actually work for one of the services that out pays fire by a bunch but it is the exception not the rule.  And these high paying services do not often hire new fresh out of school people.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 21, 2009)

JennyKitten76

 Have you given any thought to going the ED tech route while you sort things out? There are some definite advantages to working in the ER, here are a few.

 You will be doing what you want to do while you take the time to figure out what will work best for your goals.

 Your EMT and prior experience should get you in the door.

 Better pay than most EMS jobs that require an EMT-B, in fact my facility starts off higher than any offer I had to work as a EMT-IV Tech on an ALS rig. There are not very many medics making what we make the exception being fire and medics that work county cars with a union contract.

 Excellent networking potential. You will have the chance to meet people involved in all aspects of the EMS system from trauma surgeons to EMT's and everyone in between.

 The reference looks great on your application to both nursing school and medic school. 

 Exposure to more patients in one shift than you will get with most BLS agencies. I say this because more and more agencies are going dual medic on their ALS cars and IFT is great but.....

 Just some things to think about. Please thank your husband for his service we all appreciate the sacrifice our military people endure. Good luck and keep posting.

 Doug


----------



## DV_EMT (May 21, 2009)

+1 to the above post... ED for sure


and great job to the hubby... support our troops!!!:usa:


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 21, 2009)

Good morning every1!

thanks for all the responses - I had a busy night and never got to check the posts...

L1PT - actually I don't want to work a rig, I want to work ER, but as ED Tech II or maybe III...which requires EMT-P from what I'm seeing. I figure that will give me contacts, experience, some money...you know, the basics.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

JennyKitten76 said:


> L1PT - *actually I don't want to work a rig, I want to work ER,* but as ED Tech II or maybe III...which requires EMT-P from what I'm seeing. I figure that will give me contacts, experience, some money...you know, the basics.


 
Then you need to get yourself a nursing degree and start working your way up their clinical ladder. You will have many more opportunities and educational programs open up as well as have the hospital pay for your education to get your nursing degree. Why, if you want to work only in the ED, do you want to get the Paramedic cert? You probaby will not be doing most of the skills you learn in that class as an ED tech. They are considered prehospital. While working as an ED tech as an EMT-B is okay while continuing your education for nursing, that is as far as it should go if you do not want to work outside of the hospital. You need to start thinking about the many skills, medications and the technology you CAN do as an RN. Get your career started as a nurse. Messing around climbing a "tech" ladder is not going to get you very far in a hospital unless you have no other ambitions in life and a limited amount of education.


----------



## JennyKitten76 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Then you need to get yourself a nursing degree and start working your way up their clinical ladder. You will have many more opportunities and educational programs open up as well as have the hospital pay for your education to get your nursing degree. Why, if you want to work only in the ED, do you want to get the Paramedic cert? You probaby will not be doing most of the skills you learn in that class as an ED tech. They are considered prehospital. While working as an ED tech as an EMT-B is okay while continuing your education for nursing, that is as far as it should go if you do not want to work outside of the hospital. You need to start thinking about the many skills, medications and the technology you CAN do as an RN. Get your career started as a nurse. Messing around climbing a "tech" ladder is not going to get you very far in a hospital unless you have no other ambitions in life and a limited amount of education.



OK, you guys have given me alot to think about. I'm going to look at the ED positions at the local Sentara hospitals - see what I can get without going EMT-P right now. I know you guys are right - if I want to be a nurse first, I need to be a nurse first. I do think I'll be a nurse with my EMT-P in the end no matter what. If it doesn't look like I'm going to earn anything more than $10/hr as an EMT-B then I might consider getting my EMT-P just so I can be around the $15 mark so I can help support us while my hubby's in school. 
Unfortunately, time is of the essence for us, so even a 1-2 yr ADN program won't work right this moment. Unless, I can make $$ as an EMT-B and keep plugging away at my nursing classes.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

JennyKitten76 said:


> OK, you guys have given me alot to think about. I'm going to look at the ED positions at the local Sentara hospitals - see what I can get without going EMT-P right now. I know you guys are right - if I want to be a nurse first, I need to be a nurse first. I do think I'll be a nurse with my EMT-P in the end no matter what. If it doesn't look like I'm going to earn anything more than $10/hr as an EMT-B then I might consider getting my EMT-P just so I can be around the $15 mark so I can help support us while my hubby's in school.
> Unfortunately, time is of the essence for us, so even a 1-2 yr ADN program won't work right this moment. Unless, I can make $$ as an EMT-B and keep plugging away at my nursing classes.


 
If your local hospitals don't hire EMT-Bs in the ED, you could probably make a lot more as a CNA in the hospital AND get your education paid for while they work with your schedule.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 22, 2009)

You forget that you have an option of scholarships and then also have the *Federal Stafford Loan*, anyone that does not qualify for a Pell Grant is automatically qualified for a Stafford Loan. You can do Subsidized and Unsusidized (interest paid by gov during school, or not). Geneally the interest rate for that is 6% which is better than most private loans which are 12% and up. Plus you don't have to start paying back your loan until 6 months after you graduate. Also you can factor in living expenses, food, gas, computer and books etc... into that loan. A win win for most students.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 22, 2009)

Also even if you don't start classes for another year or so for your chosen field, do Part time student status and get all of the Pre-req's out of the way. That way when you start your core curiculum, thats all you have to concentrate on and then you can work PT with doing classes. I am starting my Paramedic this fall and all but my APII done. Gonna make it alot easier for me working FT and doing school.  Good luck to you.


----------

